# Hick I Read Your Harvesting Thread And Have Some Questions



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

first of all i have a soil plant and she is almost done i think, the hairs or pistols are starting to turn light orange. the buds are getting really puffy or swollen almost seedy looking but definately no seeds there is yellowish/whiteish puffs exploding out of the crystal covered nugs.  i have grown before but never huge full buds like these. i was wondering if you could post some pictures of finished buds and what  i am looking for to compare. i am not necessairly looking for the best high mainly the largest yeild. thanks for any help your threads are very informative.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

The trichomes are the true indicators. But lemme see if I can find a bud picture anyway..


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

The trichome chart was really helpful to me, I always knew right aorund when the right time was but that lets you dial it in pretty well.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 23, 2006)

"there is yellowish/whiteish puffs exploding out of the crystal covered nugs"

That yellowish/whiteish puffs are pollen, from either males or more likely hermaphrodites.
Every grain of pollen meeting a bud hair is potentially a seed.
If I were you I'd harvest them asap.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

Can you put up a pic?


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

i dont have a camera but it is definately not male ive grown both male and females to maturity orly ive never seen such full swollen buds.look at the top part of the bud hick posted betweenthe hairs. the little round pieces are swolen and look poofy. mine are even more poofy. i was wondering if i just keep it under 12/12 what will it do will it die? thanks hick the pictures helped alot my plant looks alot like the first budshot you have and smells like juicy fruit. does it matter that not all the pistols in that first picture are turned color is it fully ripe. also where is this Trichrome chart.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

Chart
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/for...on.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1636


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 23, 2006)

I've been growing pot for quite a long time.
That yellow dust is pollen, trust me on this one.
As I said, you most likely have a herm.
Right now the plant is making seeds.
If you harvest right away, it will save you picking the seeds out, which will happen if you wait.


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

no there is no dust and ive been growing for a while its no herm or male but thanks for the advice i know when it turns herm the seeds can really ruin a crop.


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

the chart is helpful but what happens if i let it keep going after the trichromes become amber. will it die or what???????? thanks again to all who have replied


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 23, 2006)

"there is yellowish/whiteish puffs exploding out of the crystal covered nugs..."

Puffs of what are exploding out of the nugs then?

Past peak ripeness the THC begins to degrade, and the buds take on an awful taste.  The is beginning to die.
A month too late and the buds are basically worthless.


----------



## chronicman (May 23, 2006)

ok thanks and the bud is really white and i think it is the calixes but im not sure if i have my terminology right.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

Ask a friend 4 a camera...


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Yeah Pics would be cool


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

ok are we talking "poofs" of yellow dust floating in the air? Or are we about the sticky "dust" on the buds and the leaves of your plants?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

I believe he is seeing an outburst of calixes, the late output of a ripe/overripe plant can be a more fiberous swelling of the growth/flowers resulting in, as GG stated, a degraded taste and quality.


----------



## chronicman (May 29, 2006)

hey thanks biffdoggie thats exactly what it is was swolen calixes i tried to say that but i wasnt exactly saying it right. the trichromes are still only clear so are these new swolen calixes a bad thing or just a sign of further maturation. sorry again that i have no camera


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

No prob dude. If the trichomes are still clear than you have some time to go, sounds like they are still filling in to me. What strain is it? If it's a blue strain they can take some time, 12 weeks for some I've been told.


----------



## chronicman (Jun 1, 2006)

its  turning nice and purple now


----------



## fusible (Jun 8, 2006)

So what strain is it?


----------



## chronicman (Jun 11, 2006)

this will be my last post my plant has met its match my mother. one bad situation and one dead beleached plant. no smokeable remains. This is the worst thing that could have ever happened.i should have listened to u guys and harvested sooner **** the trichromes i gotta worry about my mother. i am so  pissed i dont even know whether to start over or just give up. i didnt even get to try one properly    dried nug. this is worse then when someone steals your plant cause noone even got to smoke


----------

